# Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load



## Mechanix69 (5. April 2017)

*Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*

Wie es bereits in der Überschrift steht, habe ich Hitzeprobleme mit dem i7 7700K (4.6GHz @ 1.3V) trotz der NZXT X62 280mm AiO Wasserkühlung.
Zuerst hier die Temps:
Idle:                           40°C
100% Load (P95): 70-88°C
Ingame (CS:GO):   64°C

Meine Frage: Ist das so normal bei Kaby-Lake oder stimmt da was mit der Kühlung nicht?
                          Wenn ja was kann ich machen um es zu verbessern ohne Garantieverlust (z.B. durch Deliding/Köpfen)

MfG Mechanix69


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*

Nur CT oder auchbei HWMonitor?

Bei 1,3V wären die Temperaturen aber auch kein Wunder, WLP unterm IHS undso.
Welche WLP hast du bei der Kühlermontage verwendet, und entsprechend "dick" aufgetragen?

Oder läuft die Pumpe nicht mit Volldampf? Bzw der Lüfter am Radi


----------



## Mechanix69 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*

Danke erstmal für die Antwort.
Ich lad mal HWMonitor runter...
WLP hab ich die bereits aufgetragene verwendet weil die ganz gut sein soll aber ich habe hier noch ne Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut rumstehen.
Die Wasserkühlung läuft bei 100% und die Lüfter bei 50% (NZXT AER RGB 140mm)


----------



## defender197899 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*

Das beste wäre wenn du den i7 köpfst  dann sind 15 -20 grad weniger drin


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2017)

*AW: Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*

Köpfen und kein Garantieverlust passen aber nicht zusammen.


----------



## Chukku (5. April 2017)

*AW: Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*

Die Temperaturen scheinen mir eigentlich ziemlich normal zu sein.
Besonders, weil 1.3V ja auch nicht ganz wenig sind.

Da schränkt dich leider die Intel interne Paste zwischen Chip und Heatspreader ein.. da ist der Kühler ziemlich machtlos.

Hast du die selbst so eingestellt oder ist das der "Auto" Modus vom BIOS? 4.6 GHz müsste der 7700K eigentlich auch mit deutlich weniger schaffen.
Erster Schritt wäre jetzt eigentlich erst einmal, die Spannung noch so weit wie möglich zu senken. 
Wenn du dann noch nicht zufrieden bist, wird die Kryonaut WLP vielleicht nochmal 2° bringen.

Danach hilft theoretisch nur Köpfen.
Aber empfehlen würd ich das trotzdem nicht (es sei denn, du willst bis an die Maximalgrenze von ca. 5GHz übertakten).
Temperaturen von um die 80° sind dem Chip rein technisch gesehen völlig egal. Schaden nimmt er dadurch nicht.

Und da du im Alltagsbetrieb ja unter 70 bis, hast du erst recht keinen Grund zur Sorge.


----------



## Mechanix69 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*

Ok danke für die Antwort Chukku.
Ich habe ihn selbst so übertaktet.
Ich stelle die Spannung mal auf Standard und den Takt lass ich so. Sollten die Temps runtergehen versuch ich nochmal 4.7GHz ich will halt so viel Leistung wie es geht ohne dass die CPU beschädigt wird.
MfG Mechanix69


----------



## Mechanix69 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*

Temps sind nach dem Volt runtergehen nicht besser geworden...
90°C...
Also ich glaub lieber auf 4.2GHz Standardtakt belassen?


----------



## Chukku (5. April 2017)

*AW: Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*

Hm.. ich halt ja normalerweise nicht viel von Stresstests zum checken der Temperatur (weil die Last real ja eh nie anliegt), aber 90° bei 1.245 Volt scheinen mir dann trotzdem zu viel zu sein.
Selbst mit der Intel Pampe unter dem Heatspreader ist das seltsam.

Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an, dass sich deine Raumtemperatur aktuell im "normalen" Rahmen bewegt oder?

Du könntest die Spannung theoretisch noch manuell weiter senken (halt die Stabilitätsgrenze ausloten), aber wenn der Sprung von 1.3 auf 1.245 schon nichts gebracht hat, wird das wohl auch nicht mehr viel ändern.
Einen 7700K bei Stock-frequenz laufen zu lassen, wäre eigentlich Sünde.. zumal du ja eine potente Kühlung hast. 4.6GHz ist für die CPU ja eigentlich recht moderat.

Pumpen- und Lüfterdrehzahl sind in Ordnung?
Wenn ja, dann solltest du vielleicht doch nochmal die Kryonaut WLP auftragen (vorher natürlich gründlich reinigen).

Mehr fällt mir dazu jetzt auch nicht ein (ausser Köpfen).


----------



## Neppi88 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*

Huhu 

@Mechanix69
 Tritt dieses Tempphenomen erst nach etwa 6 minuten in Prime auf?   Wenn ja erklärt sich das wohl durch diese Extrembelastung was der zweite Test ausübt. Sieht du auch an deinen Power/Package.. die Wattanzeige knallt einfach in die höhe.

Unser sehr netter Forum-Profi Incredible Alk hat mir das in meinen Thema mal bissel sehr schön erklärt.

Auf Seite 2 darfst du gerne nachlesen.    ---->  Strom  <---- Klick 
Fals ich so verlinkung nicht machen darf lösch ich das natürlich wieder.


----------



## Jekki-El-Dorado (5. April 2017)

*AW: Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*

Im Fachgeschäft köpfen lassen, da die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem Heatspreader nur Müll ist.
Verwandschaft hat selber eine 6700K geköpft und dabei leider die DIE angekratzt. 
Ergebnis war das nicht mehr alle Speicherbänke genutzt werden konnten. 

Im Geschäft einen 7700K gekauft und gleich mit köpfen lassen, Flüssigmetall draufmachen lassen zwischen DIE und Heatspreader.
Den 7700K auf dem Mainboard gesetzt, nochmals Flüssigmetall drauf getan und rennt jetzt mit 5 GHz bei etwa 70 Grad bei Auslastung.
Wurde mit Prime ausgelastet. Keine Probleme mehr. 

Vorher wurde die NZXT Wasserkühlung nicht mal handwarm und die Auslastung musste man abbrechen, da die CPU ins Temperatur-Limit über 100 Grad rannte.
Nachdem eine ordentliche Kühlung hergestellt wurde, merkt man das auch!


----------



## Tilfred (5. April 2017)

*AW: Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*

Nix köpfen. Völliger Humbug.

Du hast ja schon übertaktet und die Temperaturen sind bei 100 % Last in Ordnung.

Im einem Spiel 64°, von mir aus, das ist von Spiel zu Spiel verschieden. Wenn Du da mal auf die 
Last schaust ändert die sich auch je nachdem. Du hast zum Teil Tiefstwerte um die 30°, mehr 
kannst Du fast nicht erwarten.

Logger bleiben, sieht noch gut aus. Diese kompletten Wakü sind nicht (viel) besser als ein guter
Luftkühler.


----------



## Vincnt (5. April 2017)

*AW: Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*

ja ist ein ziemlicher Hitzkopf, habe in Total War Warhammer so zwischen 60 und 70 Grad bei 5,0 GHz.
Hatte Anfangs auch Panik was die Temperaturen angehen und habe mich dann hier eingelesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...lkis-blog-35-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche.html


----------



## Miro1989 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*

Mechanix69 welches mainboard Benutzt du eigentlich ?  ich habe das msi gaming m 7 mit gleicher cpu und kühlung.... zwar noch nicht verbaut weil die kühlung noch nicht da ist... aber würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Mali762 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*

Mir geht es ähnlich. 

Besitze ebenfalls ein i7-7700K in Verbindung mit einer NZXT x62 Kraken (mit 2 SW3).

Unter Last (ohne OC) bei Prime läuft die CPU konstant bei ~70 Grad und das Wasser im Radiator steigt nicht über 35 Grad, egal ob die Pumpe bei 60% oder 100% Speed läuft.. Spannung (1,26V) und Taktfrequenz (4,5 GHz) der CPU bleiben stabil. 

Werde wahrscheinlich in den nächsten Tagen eine neue WLP testen. Vielleicht bringt es Besserung..


----------



## Guffelgustav (6. April 2017)

*AW: Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*

Also ich habe zwar einen 6700K, aber auch eine X62 mit Fractal Venturi Lüftern.
Bei mir läuft die Pumpe durchgehend mit 70% und die Lüfter ab 40° Wassertemp mit 100%.

Idle Temps bei mir:
CPU: ca. 20-25°
Wasser: ca. 25°

Vollast, also mit Intelburntest (von Prime halte ich ziemlich wenig):
CPU@ 1,284: max. 73° - nur auf einem Kern, weil dieser immer aus der Reihe tanzt und ca. 5-8° wärmer wird als die anderen
Wasser: max. 43°

Gaming:
CPU@1,296v - 1.312v : max. 68° in den Spitzen, eher so 50-60°
Wasser: ca. 37-40°

Habe mal meine Spannungen die so anliegen in den jeweiligen Bereichen dazu geschrieben.
Im BIOS hab ich 4,5Ghz@ 1.315v adaptive @LLC3

Benutze die Kryonaut und habe meine CPU nicht geköpft - das steht nächste Woche aufm Plan, wenn denn der Delid-Die-Mate endlich lieferbar ist 
Noch dazu habe ich den Radi im Deckel verbaut und ein NZXT H440 Case, welches oben raus nicht die besten Luftauslässe hat.
Kann mir das also bei dir nur durch die WLP und die Lüfter erklären.
Die Aer RGB sehen zwar schick aus, aber taugen wahrscheinlich in etwa so viel wie die Aer P, die mitgeliefert werden - also im Vergleich zu Lüftern mit ordentlichem Druck.
Bei mir waren die Aer P nur sehr kurz auf der AiO, das war mir einfach 
1. zu laut
2. zu schwach für die Lautstärke

Teste mal dein System mit IntelBurnTest, die Ergebnisse würden mich interessieren.
WLP würde ich definitiv wechseln und evtl. auch die Lüfter, falls das für dich eine Option ist.
Schließe mich einem meiner Vorredner an und denke auch, dass Köpfen kein Muss ist.


----------



## Gast20190527 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*

40 Grad im Idle sind "extrem" heiß ?


----------



## Guffelgustav (7. April 2017)

*AW: Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> 40 Grad im Idle sind "extrem" heiß ?



Ist das als Frage oder als Aussage zu verstehen?^^

Mit Blick auf meine CPU finde ich 40° im Idle schon sehr heiß.
Hatte bisher auf der CPU einen Dark Rock Pro 3 LuKü, die Eisbaer 360 und nun die Kraken x62 und ich habe im Idle nie mehr als 25° gehabt.
Selbst wenn ich hier mal 30° als Richtwert nehmen würde, wären das ganze 10° weniger - das ist sehr viel in meinen Augen.

Bin gespannt welche Temperaturen der TE hat, wenn er die WLP durch die Kryonaut ersetzt hat.


----------



## JustBrainless (12. April 2017)

*AW: Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*



Mechanix69 schrieb:


> Temps sind nach dem Volt runtergehen nicht besser geworden...
> 90°C...
> Also ich glaub lieber auf 4.2GHz Standardtakt belassen?



Ich bin der Meinung, du solltest deine CPU köpfen das bewirkt Wunder und hat bei mir die Temps. um 20 Grad gesenkt.


----------



## Mechanix69 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*

Danke nochmal für die Antworen,
es war die Voltage die den Chip so heiß gemacht hat..
Er läuft jetzt bei Cinebench R15 und Stresstests 100% stabil bei 4.8 GHz bei 1.24V und hat ca. 75°C.
Unten Screens vom IntelBurnTest


----------



## Mechanix69 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*

Hi Miro,
ich habe ein MSI Z270 XPower Gaming Titanium


----------



## Mechanix69 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Intel Core i7 7700K trotz NZXT X62 280mm extrem heiß in Idle und Load*

Mali,
kannst du bitte wenn du die WLP gewechselt hast die Verbesserungen sagen? 
Danke


----------

